# Colt Challenger questions...



## tobor

A buddy of mine just aquired this 22lr Challenger but dont really know much about it.
It's worth or is it worth keeping as a collectors item.

It's a pretty old weapon but is in good shape.
He was gonna refinish the frame and slide but I think he would be better off leaving it as is. 

thnx


----------



## MondoBellisimo

*Colt Challenger*

There's a website with all the Colt Woodsman/Challenger info you could dream about. It is a classic and collectors abound. http://stevespages.com/pdf/colt_challenger_automatic_pistol_caliber_.22.pdf
or just google Colt Challenger or Woodsman. There's alot of info out deah.

I just found one and am impressed with its accuracy and reliability. It's a beautiful pistol and the fourth Colt semi-auto in my inventory. There's much to like about this model, the Woodsman series, and the entire history of the Colt legend.


----------



## Baldy

They are great little pistols but if you refinish it the collectors value will drop on it. I am not one to worry about that kind of thing because I shoot mine. Maybe your buddy is. There are many of these pistol still around so I would shoot it and enjoy it. Good luck with it.


----------

